# what age should you let you puppy sleep with you?



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

My personal opinion is that puppies should sleep on the floor or crate because those first months are crucial in helping them know they are last position within the pack and I think sleeping on the couch or bed can give a wrong message.

That said, I tried to sleep with Lucky when he was 2, 3, 4 months old and he ripped us and the bed apart.....he just had to keep his teeth jawing. The crate was better for him...he didn't have much control.

Now when I'm in bed Lucky will ask for permission (nose planted on bed, eyes asking). When we are sleeping no permission needed.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Emma is around 5 months so close to your dogs age and we've had her sleep in the bed a few times usually she is tuckered out from walks and playing so she goes right to sleep. A few nights ago though she kept walking around and moving around and we couldnt sleep so we just put her on the floor and she went onto her dog bed. Maybe you could put a little place for him to sleep on the floor in your bedroom so he'll still be close to you but not keep you awake.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

My Samantha started sleeping in a small covered crate next to my bed so I can put my hand down and touch her at night. On night when she was 4 months old, I was putting her in the crate and her back end was still out the door. I told her to get on in. She just stood there. I took the cover off and looked, she was already at the end of the crate. :doh: Hmmm she's to big for it now. I put her in the large crate but it was not next to the bed and she cried all night long. The next night I said "Sammy" bed time... She went and laid down on the floor where the small crate use to be next to the bed and pretended to go to sleep. I told her" OK we will try it..no crate.. She alternated between there and the bed all night... Been that way ever since.. she is now 14 months old.. I Would not have it any other way.. 
But.. She is a bed hog.. pushes me out of the bed or lays across me..


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Mine sleep crated until I'm confident I could trust them loose in the house, shoudl they wake up and decide to take a joy ride. For both of my dogs, that's been about two years old. At that age, they're allowed to sometiems sleep in the room with me - either on a dog bed, or sometimes on my bed. I also continue to crate/confine just for the heck of it and so they both maintain the skill. Zoie, the Whippet, has a crate in the living room and Quiz, when confined, is baby-gated in my kitchen with a dog bed. It's important to me that they be comfortable with "whatever" sleeping arrangement I might throw at them. When I'm out of town and my friend watches them, they're both crated at her house at night, etc.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

About four months old here, and they understand that if they can't settle they would be back in the crate. It's not a punishment, but we all gotta sleep .


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner is in a crate during the day while I work. I come home at lunch to feed him and let him out. His crate is in my bedroom so I will try to put him back in it tonight and see how he responds. He will probably be fine since sometimes in the morning he will go get a drink then go into his cage instead of back up on the bed with me. I'll just miss him cuddling with me. I'm sure eventually he will be back up on the bed with me or on a bed of his own next to me on the floor. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

well, I got the Pud as an adult, but I don't think she'd ever slept in a bed before. When I firt offered her to come in the bed, she was very grateful, and she's slept in my bed ever since. Only when it gets too hot, she hops down to the floor or her doggie bed.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I really didn't let the boys sleep in bed during the night or even be out of their kennel until they were both housebroken and I was sure they weren't going to destroy anything at night. I always had visions of waking up to a mess so I didn't chance it. I don't get up as early as I should for work as it is... I wouldn't ever have had time to clean anything up! :bowl:


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Lucy will be 3 months tomorrow and I have tried a few times to sleep with her on my bed and it is just impossible right now. She chews on my head, hair, the covers, my feet, my pillow. She sits on my head, there is just no way for me to get any sleep so I end up putting her back in her crate its the best way for now at least. Hopefully in the future it will be a different story.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I guess when they reach the age of mutual consent?


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Sleeping Arrangements*

My bed is mine. Harry has his crate. We both sleep well.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Hailey and Mitch can nap with me, and they can be on the bed while we are watching tv. But as soon as the light goes out, off the bed they go. There just isn't enough room for all 4 of us!:


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

We extended bedroom privileges when he turned one year. Since then he's always in the bedroom when we go to bed, sometimes on the bed, sometimes on the floor.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Scout sleeps on the floor on her own bed and she is much happier that way. My dad works for a foam company so she has her own handcrafted super thick memory foam mattress. I think she was about 6-7 months before I trusted her enough to not be in her crate at night. When hubby goes in to work early and I sleep in we have some cuddle time but she always asks first. In fact most of the time I have to beg her to get in bed with me! She knows not to be on our furniture without permission.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Cody has always slept on our bedroom floor with a dog bed. We just keep the door closed.
I can't remember when he started sleeping through the night without needing to chew, or waking up to pee and being restless.
I am going to guess some where closer to 4 months.
He was house trained by 3 months but he would just pant and walk around the room and cry to let us know he needed to be out. Not once did he pee on the bedroom floor as a tiny puppy.(I think I lucked out)


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

Bailey started sleeping in the bed the third night I had her. So she was about 7 wks. She never had an accident on the bed and always woke me when she needed out. She is a great sleeper. I barely know she is there. Sometimes she lies long ways like a human and puts her head on the pillow...its just too cute. She's also good about sleeping in! However, she has never adjusted to standard time...she's still on daylight savings time.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I discovered last night that Max is a bed hog. It was the first time he ever slept the entire night on our bed, he was sound asleep when Bear went up (Max had gone up earlier with me and made himself comfy while I put laundry away) and when I went up, they were both snoring. Yeah, there wasn't much room for me! I don't think this is gonna be a regular occurrence!


----------

